# Translation needed



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Guten Morgen ( I think that's how you say it....)

I'm a visitor from the France forum, it's a quick question, please could someone translate 'access platform' or 'cherry picker' for me into german.

For those who don't know, an access platform or a cherry-picker is the sort of elevating platform that folk use to hang street decorations from lamposts at Chrimbo.

I have tried various suggestions but none seem to work; I wonder if there is a technical word that is peculiar to teh german language. After all, the french word for it is 'nacelle', which also means 'pushchair'. Go figure.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hubsteiger

Didn't know it but often have to look up words for myself. 

I find the website
LEO Forum
useful. 

It even has 'Cherry Picker' as a discussion subject!

Don't fall off it!


----------

